# commit to trunk picked up by branch. why?



## guatebus (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all.

I had some changes on my working copy (pointing to trunk) and I switched to the branch (with these local changes). I got some conflicts, did not commit anything to the branch and switched back to the trunk. Fixed the conflicts and kept committing to the trunk. A few days later I checked the branch's log and found that the commits I made to the trunk also went into the branch. Can anyone explain why?

If it helps, the only interesting thing I found on my branch log is that some of the files created, that I committed to trunk (which were created also on the branch), have as 'Copy from path' in the tortoise Log dialog the path to the trunk.

I've searched extensively, and have not found what could have caused this. does anyone know? thanks!
gtb


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi gtb:

I'm afraid you're on the wrong forum. We talk about turtles and tortoises here.


----------



## OllieInAZ (Apr 8, 2011)

@guatebus, it sounds like you're talking about Tortoise SVN. This forum is for the four-legged tortoise variety!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

I was so confused reading this....


----------



## guatebus (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for that! 
scratch the question please.

my tortoise (called 'rampagrada') sends regards!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2011)

You're more than welcome to stay with us and talk turtles. What kind of tortoise is rampagrada?


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2011)

if you google "rampagrada", you get this:




on this page. I think "rampagrada" can translate roughly into FAIL in this particular instance.


----------



## rachael (Apr 8, 2011)

hahaha I felt so ignorant reading this until I figured out what was going on.


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2011)

Rachael, were we _ not able to fix your old account??_


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2011)

I googled rampagrada and one of the sites that came back was this one:

http://www.xakata.net/2008/11/la-rana-goliat-la-mas-grande-del-mundo.html

OMG!!!! I would die if I stepped out the door and saw that in my yard!!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL!!! i read that first post and thought i was in the twilight zone for a second! trunks and branches and branches and trunks and copies and pointings and local changes!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, at least we are in the right section, lol.


----------

